# Guide?



## unspokenkid (May 26, 2009)

Im looking for a guide to take me out to see some reds tailing in the shallows?
I just started and im getting a hang of it. Now i would like to catch some fish.
Here is my email [email protected]


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Contact Capt Richard Pevey he is on 2 cool all the time very good fly fishing guide can show you alot.He is with that redfish gang.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

unspokenkid said:


> Im looking for a guide to take me out to see some reds tailing in the shallows?
> I just started and im getting a hang of it. Now i would like to catch some fish.
> Here is my email [email protected]


What part of the coast?? Can line you up pretty much any bay, just need to knkow where you want to fish??


----------

